# Notebook mit mattem Display



## Onyx (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen, mobilen Begleiter.
Ich habe auch schon sehr spezifische Vorstellungen und zwei mögliche Kandidaten ausgesucht.
Vielleicht fallen euch noch mehr Geräte ein, die ich bislang übersehen habe!

Meine Wünsche (nach Wichtigkeit sortiert)
1.) MATTES Display (GLARE-Type ist K.O. Kriterium)
2.) Max. Displayhelligkeit > 190 cd/m² (gemessen! nicht die "geschönten" Herstellerangaben)
3.) Größe max. 15"
4.) Vernünftiges Kühlkonzept
5.) Dedizierte Grafikkarte (gerne ab GeForce GT 330M aufwärts, Optimus gerne gesehen, vergleichbare Radeon natürlich auch möglich)
------ 
6.) Wertiges Gehäuse 
7.) Ein Apfel auf dem Gehäuse ist ebenfalls K.O. Kriterium
8.) Konnektivität ist nicht so wichtig, VGA und HDMI hätte ich schon gerne (Präsentationen beim Kunden)

Der Preisbereich liegt bei max. 1700 Euro (unter Schmerzen und Fluchen).
Eigentlich hätte ich vermutet, mit dieser Liste zig Modelle zur Auswahl zu haben.
Tatsächlich scheint nur die Samsung P-Reihe mit "Pro" Zusatz (nämlich der P480 und P580)
Technische Daten / Samsung P480 Pro i3-350M Paris / Notebook / NP-P480-JS01DE
ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Samsung - Samsung P580-Pro Powel

sowie der Sony Vaio der Z-Serie
https://www.sonystyle.de/SonyStyle/VAIO-Notebook-PC/Z-Serie-13-1

in Frage zu kommen.

Leider liegen die Samsungs in den unteren Bereichen meiner Anforderung an das Display, während der Vaio eigentlich auf meine Anforderungen passt wie die Faust aufs Auge, jedoch vom Preis her starke Schmerzen verursacht (wenn schon, dann mit Core i5 und SSD-Raid).

Grüße an alle!


----------



## Onyx (3. August 2010)

Einige Hits, doch keine Antwort.
Ich bin mittlerweile nach vielem Rumschmökern im Netz zu einer Entscheidung gelangt.

Es ist geworden:
Ein Acer Travelmate 5740G
Notebookcheck: Test Acer TravelMate 5740G-524G50MN Notebook

Anforderungspunkt 4.) ist damit nicht zu 100% erfüllt, dafür wurde mit €777 der Geldbeutel geschont.
Evtl. kommt noch ne SSD rein.

Grüße an alle!


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2010)

Sry, hab den Tread wohl dank Urlaub in einer Welt mit instabilem und lahmen (wenigstens kostenlosem) W-Lan wohl übersehen...

Ich würde spontan eher dieses hier empfehlen: Acer TravelMate TimelineX 8472TG-5454G64, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.TW502.002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier ein Testbericht des bis auf das Display, CPU, GraKa und HDD sehr ähnliche Acer Aspire 4820TG-434G64Mn http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Acer-Aspire-4820TG-Timeline-X-Notebook.29489.0.html

Alternativ wäre auch etwa dieses Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T410i, Core i5-450M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, DVD+/-RW, 14.1" (NT7R8GE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland sicherlich nicht schlecht, allerdings hat es nur eine NVIDIA Quadro NVS 3100M (siehe: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 3100M ) mit der neuere Spiele großteils nur @ min flüssig laufen; grundsätzlich sollte die Karte aber jedes aktuelle Spiel schaffen

Grundsätzlich gibt es das Notebook auch mit einer leistungsfähigeren GT 130M (siehe: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 130M ), scheint aber nur über Umwege in Deutschland erhältlich zu sein Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T410i, Core i5-430M 2.26GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, DVD+/-RW, 14.1" (NT7FMUK) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU wobei Geizhals in dieser Hinsicht auch nicht unbedingt der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist


----------



## Onyx (3. August 2010)

Moin!

Danke für deine Antwort. Das ThinkPad hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, leider sind da immer sehr viele Leistungsmerkmale bei, die ich so gar nicht brauche und dann dennoch mitzahlen muss. Außerdem sind die Displays zwar matt und recht hell, jedoch mit schwacher Ausleuchtung und Kontrast "gesegnet".

Das angesprochene TravelMate fand ich auch super interessant. Leider teilt es sich wohl ein Display mit dem Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TG (da allerdings als Glare-Type). Damit steht es dann in krassem Konflikt zu meiner Top-Anforderung 2.), da es nur rund 157cd/m² bietet:
http://www.notebookjournal.de/storage/show/image/image4bcf1293b7779


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2010)

Die Frage ist, ob Du wirklich diese Helligkeit brauchst oder nur glaubst, sie haben zu müssen ^^  viele Leute stellen ihr Nbook erst sehr hell ein, und wenn es dann mal abends zu hell wird, stellen sie runter und merken das tags drauf nicht mal, weil das völlig reicht.

Ich würd das erstmal testen, man kann ja 14 tage lang zurückgeben bei Versandkauf.


Und wegen Punkt 4: wie genau meinst Du das? Ein Notebook darf ja ruhig heiß werden, die frage ist eher, wo es warm wird und ob es nicht ZU warm wird.


----------



## Onyx (4. August 2010)

Morgen!

Also ich brauch die Helligkeit tatsächlich, weil ich das Gerät auch und vor allem in der Bahn (häufig fieser Lichteinfall) und auf der Terrasse verwende.

Zuletzt hatte ich nen recht alten Toshiba Satellite M30x für diese Zwecke, der bei 150cd/m² (Herstellerangabe) lag. Da hielt sich der Spaß im Zug und draußen auch im Schatten in Grenzen (lese: anstrengend bis unbrauchbar).

4.) hätte ich etwas genauer erklären sollen. Was für mich "vernünftig" heißt ist natürlich nicht sofort ersichtlich.

Erklärung:
ZU warm dürfen die Komponenten natürlich nicht werden (beim vom mir genannten TravelMate recht kritisch - unter Last 97° CPU). Gleichzeitig will ich auch keinen heulenden Lüfter haben, ein gesunder Mittelweg wäre wünschenswert. 
Was gar nicht geht ist, wie bei meinem Satellite, eine Lüftersteuerung, die bis ca. 25% Last den Lüfter abschaltet und bei etwas mehr sofort auf 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit schaltet.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2010)

Tja, das ist alles natürlich ein Problem - das eine Modell kann dieses, das andere jenes... ich glaub nicht, dass Du da wirklich was finden kannst. Du musst Kompromisse eingehen. Die Acer sind halt aktuell eh konkurrenzlos, wenn es um matt+spielefähig geht, bestimmt auch Akku (du sprichst von Zugfahrten - d.h. ein Akku laut Hersteller "bis zu 3Std" wird Dir sicher nicht reichen...) und auch noch "klein" - da kannst Du machen, was Du willst, da musst Du dann halt in kauf nehmen, dass es vlt. auch mal sehr heiß wird (ZU heiß sicher nicht, da würde sich Acer ja ein Eigentor schiessen...) und das Display vlt. nicht superhell ist. Zur Not musst Du es halt mal testen und bei Nichtgefallen zurücksenden.


Alternativen in matt und spielefähig wären an sich nur diese Toshibas mit einer AMD 5650, die sind auch matt, aber 15,4 ZOll: 5650 l650 in Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland da würde der Akku dann halt auch nur bis zu 3.5Std reichen, oder ein Samsung P580 mit einer nvidia 330m, auch 15,4 Zoll: 330m p580 in Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Akku bis 4.5Std. 

Bei den Acer timelines sind es halt bis zu 8-9Std.

Und wie hell die beiden og. sind, muss man auch erst nachsehen


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

> du sprichst von Zugfahrten - d.h. ein Akku laut Hersteller "bis zu 3Std" wird Dir sicher nicht reichen...



In sogut wie allen Zügen gibt es Steckdosen...

allerdings auch Vorhänge/ Rollos


----------



## FatBoo (4. August 2010)

Lenovo oder Sony

Die Sony FullHD-Displays sind für Laptop-Verhältnisse sehr, sehr gut und dabei natürlich matt. Leistungstechnisch gibts verschiedene Modelle.

Lenovo ebenso. Sinnvolle Laptops. Kein Geschnörkel, kein Glitzer-Mist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2010)

@superwip: naja, in "jedem Zug" ? Vor allem im Nahverkehr eher nicht... ^^


@FatBoo: Sony wär ne gute Wahl, allerdings kosten die dann auch über 1200€ mit ner nvidia 330m und sind dann 16 Zoll und nicht mehr 15, zB Sony Vaio VPC-F11S1E/B schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder 13 Zoll und dann zum Schnäppchenpreis ab 1700€ Sony Vaio VPC-Z11X9E/B schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Lenovo wurde ja oben schon gesagt, die haben wohl nur eine Quadro FX als graka, die einer rel. schlechten nvidia entspricht ^^   oder eine AMD 5470 / 5145, die beide ca. gleich schwach sind, deutlich schwächer als eine 5650 / nvidia 330m, zB Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

> @superwip: naja, in "jedem Zug" ? Vor allem im Nahverkehr eher nicht... ^^



Erfahrungsgemäß meist schon, die Steckdosen sind nur oft erstaunlich gut versteckt und keineswegs auf jedem Platz vorhanden, etwa da sie z.t. eigentlich für Reinigungspersonal o.Ä. gedacht sind, was an ihrer Nutzbarkeit wenig ändert; im Nahverker fährt man aber auch kaum viel länger als eine Stunde


----------



## Onyx (5. August 2010)

Morgen!!

Ah, richtig Leben in der Diskussion!
Also ich brauch den Laptop meistens im ICE oder IC. Da reservier ich mir aber eh immer Tischplätze (2x Steckdose vorhanden). Vorhänge oder Rollos gibts da auch immer, allerdings ists mir etwas unangenehm, den anderen 3 Leuten nen Vorhang vor die Nase zu ziehen, damit ICH ein besseres Bild hab (und meine Stammstrecke DO-HH ist IMMER voll).

Akkulaufzeit ist für mich nicht DAS Thema. Überalle wo ich den Laptop brauche gibt's eigentlich Steckdosen (im Nahverkehr bin ich selten unterwegs, habe keine Monatskarte, da ist Autofahren mittlerweile einfach viel günstiger).

Der 13 Zoll Sony wäre mein absoluter Traum gewesen, war mir aber im Endeffekt zu teuer. Die restlichen genannten hatten auch Punkte, die mir nicht passten, so dass ich jetzt diesen hier bestellt habe:
Acer TravelMate 5740G-434G64N i5-430M 4GB 640GB | hoh.de

Wenn er mir nicht passt, dann geht er halt zurück. Ich bin aber recht zuversichtlich.

Btw.: Kann jemand etwas zu diesem hier mit non-glare Display sagen?
Gaming Notebooks - Multimedia Notebooks - Allround Notebooks | mySN® Schenker-Notebook | mySN.de - XMG6 39,6cm (15,6") Gaming Notebook
Mit Core i5-450, 4 GB 1333er Ram kostet der um 1100,- Kommt mir für die aufgerufenen Leistungsmerkmale relativ günstig vor.

Danke und Grüße an alle!


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2010)

Btw.: Kann jemand etwas zu diesem hier mit non-glare Display sagen?
Gaming Notebooks - Multimedia Notebooks - Allround Notebooks | mySN® Schenker-Notebook | mySN.de - XMG6 39,6cm (15,6") Gaming Notebook
Mit Core i5-450, 4 GB 1333er Ram kostet der um 1100,- Kommt mir für die aufgerufenen Leistungsmerkmale relativ günstig vor.

Sieht nett aus, könnte hald eventuell kleiner sein, aber da du jetzt sowieso zu einem 15,6" Modell greifst...

Und nicht vergessen ein W-LAN Modul reinzukonfigurieren


----------



## Onyx (5. August 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen ein W-LAN Modul reinzukonfigurieren


 
That!


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Bei dem mysn hast Du halt in der Grundkonfig rel wenig Dinge: nur 2GB RAM, kleine HDD, kein WLAN, auch "nur" einen core i3. Und windows ist auch nicht dabei. Wenn Du das dann alles dazunimmst und bei der CPU ne core i5, was bei der Graka schon sein sollte, bist Du beim Preis in einem Bereich, für den Du auch ein ähnliche starkes Notebook von MSI oder Acer oder so bekommen kannst, bei dem schon alle heute an sich selbstverständlichen Features vorhanden sind (core i5, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, WLAN, mit windows...)

für ca 1250€ hätte das mysn nen core i5-450m, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, WLAN und windows. Für 1280€ zB gäb es das MSI GX640-i7247LW7P mit einem Core i7 und einer AMD 5850 mit GDDR5, das dürfte ähnlich stark sein.


D.h. schlecht ist das mysn nicht für den Preis, aber es ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich preiswert.


----------



## maGic (5. August 2010)

mysn ist eh nicht toll, die baut manchmal Müll.

Bekannte von mir hat eines gehabt und hat wegen Probleme mit eigene Filehosting-Site ausgerasten und lappi zerstören.

Ich habe natürlich ihm mitgenohmen und zerlegen.
Hab völlig erschrocken: Wärmeleitpad bedeckt nicht ganz CPU!! Ich schätze ca 20% nicht bedecken. 
Klare FAIL.

Es Handelt sich um eine Mysn gaming serie x7 (hab vergessen)

Grüsse


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2010)

Also ich hatte bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit MySn, allerdings kenne ich auch nur einen MySn Notebookbesitzer


----------



## maGic (5. August 2010)

Die Lappi von Bekannte läuft auch gut bis ihre gewaltsame Tod.
Einzige was er nicht zufrieden ist: Temp von CPU, ilde ca 50-60° load fast 100° !!!

komischweise hat der trotzdem nicht Alarm gegeben.

mitterweile ist Gründe bekannt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

mobile CPUs werden heißer als die in PCs, das kann auch schonmal an die 100 gehen. Das ist nicht nur bei dem Notebook Deiner Bekannten so, und so oder so kann man ja nicht wegen EINES Notebooks gleich sagen, dass der Hersteller schlecht (oder auch gut) ist - man findet selbst bei Lenovo auch Leute, dessen sauteures Businessbook nur Probleme gemacht hat 

mysn ist aber halt ein rel kleiner Hersteller, der nicht wirklich eigene Notebooks baut, sondern aus "Grundgerüsten", die auch andere Hersteller benutzen, Notebook mit sich ständig ändernden Bauteilen zusammenkonfiguriert - d.h. ein Modell ist dann auch mal evlt. nicht so lange in längeren Tests gewesen wie zB eine Modellreihe von Samsung, die ein Jahr lang unverändert auf dem Markt angeboten und lange im Voraus schon im "Labor" entwickelt wird.


----------



## maGic (5. August 2010)

ja richtig, Hersteller ist meist Compal, die beliefert auch andere große Firma.
Das hat meine Kumpel mir erzählen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das stimmt.


----------



## Onyx (6. August 2010)

Soooo, gerade hat der Postmann im Büro geklingelt und das TravelMate 5740G vorbei gebracht.

An dieser Stelle eine kurze Beschreibung meiner ersten "Hands-On"-Erfahrung:

Der Lieferumfang ist äußerst spärlich. Gerade bin ich dabei, die Wiederherstellungsmedien zu brennen. Es gibt nur ein paar sinnfreie Schnellstartanleitungen und anderen unsinnigen Papierkram, sowie ein Netzteil.

Die Leistungsdaten: Core i5-430M, HD 5650, 4 GB RAM sprechen für sich, ich vermute, die tatsächliche Leistung ist so gut oder schlecht wie diese Werte implizieren.

Direkt beim ersten Start fällt auf, dass das Display schön hell, schön entspiegelt, ziemlich gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet und äußerst kontrastarm ist. Farben wirken ziemlich blass.
Der Lüfter war bislang unhörbar (richtig leise ist mein Büro aber auch nicht), das DVD-Laufwerk produziert nur ein recht angenehmes Rauschen und vermag das Gehäuse kaum zum Mitschwingen anzuregen.

Apropos Gehäuse: Dieses wirkt ziemlich schlicht (gut!), das verarbeitete Material mutet ziemlich günstig an (schlecht!). Immerhin durchweg matte Flächen, dafür kaum Verwindungssteife des Gehäuses. Außerdem fällt auf, dass die Spaltmaße ziemlich inhomogen sind; an einigen Stellen bekommt man den Daumennagel dazwischen, an anderen nicht, an einigen würden auch zwei Daumennägel passen - und das mitunter am gleichen Spalt!

Netterweise hat Acer das vorinstallierte Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit mit allerlei Software verunreinigt, die ich noch dringender brauche, als ein weiteres Loch im Kopf. Ich vermute, da werde ich später am Nachmittag mal Win 7 Professional 64 draufziehen (MSDN rockt!).

Mit den gebotenen Anschlüssen und deren Positionierung bin ich, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass hinten keine Anschlüsse verbaut sind, soweit ganz Zufrieden.


Erstes Fazit: Ich habe ziemlich genau das bekommen, was ich erwartet hatte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Insoweit bin ich also sehr zufrieden. Sowohl Acer, als auch ich scheinen am richtigen Ende gespart zu haben!


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2010)

Das ist IMHO genau das, was Du zu dem Preis auch bei anderen Herstellern bekommst  Glaub ja nicht, dass ein ähnlich starkes Notebook für einen ähnlichen Preis +/- 50€ von HP, Toshiba oder so keinerlei Spaltmaße hat oder ein hammerhartes steifes Gehäuse usw. haben, es kann sogar besser sein, wenn es da kleine Spalte gibt, damit das gehäuse bei Hitze "arbeiten" kann. Und wie sich das Material anfühlt sagt eh nix darüber aus, ob es nun gut oder schlecht ist.

Und dass das Display keine leuchtende Farben präsentiert wie ein Hochglanzmagazin frisch aus dem Druckwerk, ist auch kein Wunder in der Preisklasse, erst recht nicht bei nem matten Display, denn das mit den glänzenden Displays machen die Hersteller ja nicht zuletzt, weil man damit die Farben und den Kontrast verbessern kann.

Das sind halt auch alles Kompromisse, um für den Preis nen guten Allrounder zu liefern.


Auch das mit der Software und windows: so gut wie kein Hersteller liefert noch eine echte windows-DVD mit, vor allem im Bereich der consumer-Multimedia-Books würd es ich sogar schwer wundern, wenn es da noch einer macht. Und kaum einer hat NICHT ein Dutzend unnötiger Tools vorinstalliert. 


Am besten teste es mal in Ruhe, ich denke, es wird Dir auf Dauer dann doch ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Onyx (6. August 2010)

Hab mir meinen Post nochmal durchgelesen und muss sagen, er klingt bissiger, als er gemeint war.

Ich bin mit dem Laptop bislang sogar sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte, wie ja zum Ende hin geschrieben, nicht mehr erwartet. Von daher alles tacko.

Du hast natürlich Recht, dass Anfassqualität != Qualität. Die Haptik ist halt bescheiden.

Ich glaube, ich werde mit dem Gerät ziemlich zufrieden sein.


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2010)

Jo, dann viel Spaß damit


----------

